# Equipoise?



## bas65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Can I use Equipoise without Test or just alone? If so with what? With a proper diet and training what kind of results can you expect?


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 25, 2011)

bas65 said:


> Can I use Equipoise without Test or just alone? If so with what? With a proper diet and training what kind of results can you expect?



I wouldnt use it alone. Combined with some testosterone though and you will have a nice cycle if you do it right.


----------



## tonys12 (Oct 26, 2011)

bas65 said:


> Can I use Equipoise without Test or just alone? If so with what? With a proper diet and training what kind of results can you expect?



Why don't you want to use test whit Eq ?


----------



## edgar15 (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually, test is one of equipoise 's metabolites. almost all my buddies  have run it alone without problems.


----------



## ruler23 (Oct 28, 2011)

you will see better far gains with test but what dose of eq?


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 28, 2011)

EQ can be used alone, although your gains will be minimal at most.

There is no real benefit to running EQ by itself. I would suggest the same as others have said above, add some Test.


----------



## MPMC (Oct 29, 2011)

First off what are your stats and cycle history? You havent told us anything about yourself.


----------



## harrison (Oct 29, 2011)

I know people who have run it alone and said they did okay. I won't run anything without test .


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 29, 2011)

All this test is needed is rubbish. Sure everyone is different and I always recommend using a maintenance level of test. I am just at the start of my progression. My pic is ok but nothing special. I am 10 pounds heavier now and more toned. I am using 750mg deca and 300mg test. Currently 6ft2 243 pounds fairly lean.

Test is cheap and ok... bloats the fuck out of you though. 750mg test = moonface for me but sure it is good.

Obviously this is just for converstion purposes and everyone is different. But I do find many who say high test is needed have always used it in every cycle. Most nations (bodybuilders) on the planet use little test.

1g test vs 1g deca... no competition in my eyes
1g test vs 1g tren... tren is the best thing ever but I don't take it now
Masteron the same outcome

I am not saying test is bad... it's great. But eq alone is a great cycle (not if prone to anxiety though). I know someone on 1.5g Eq and 300mg test and he is loving it more 2g test with extra bits... this is a big dude so thats explains the dosage. Everyone is different so find out what works for you. Many will like test the most. I would personally recommend never going above 600mg and using anabolics such as deca, primo etc as your other source. 1g test... go with 500mg test and 500mg deca.... same if you do 600mg go with 300mg of each. Hey do what you want just trying to show another way. I have put many on this way and they all prefer it.

I have started this method and well with proper diet I  am confident I am gonna reach 260 ripped in the next 2 years.

Mpressmc is spot on as usual... can you provide stats please as we can help you out better that way.

For a first cycle 300mg Eq per week would be plenty.


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 30, 2011)

i still can't see where guys say even small amounts of test bloat them p.i've gone as high as 2gm/wk of cyp with no problems except some nipple soreness.out of all the inj aas i would say eq's the safest to run solo but for how long/you'd have to run it longer than usual to see decent results imho.i'm on it now-sust 1gm/wk/deca 6-700mg/wk and eq 6-700mg/wk.this is my 2nd month of eq so i'm just starting to notice the thin skin vascularity.i guess i'm lucky in that i get next to no sides with any aas,except deca/eq at high doses.deca dick and anxiety being the most.tren,shit,at 75-100mg/ed i only got some nipple problems.a bit of dostinex knocked that right out.now i only take 100mg 3x/wk with better results along with water based test susp eod.that's for my spring thing...


----------



## private (Oct 31, 2011)

I heard a lot of people swearing by 12 weeks at least EQ cycle to see significant gains..


----------

